# Anyone in NYC



## jjkolodz (Aug 9, 2009)

Anyone in NYC... I'm just getting started with dart frogs and would like to get some from someone in the area.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

tehre are plenty of us here in the metro area.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Hook him up with the GNYADS group...

Gawd I love that acronym  I so wanna scramble it and pronounce it..."GUY-NADS"


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm in Brooklyn if you want to come by and see what I have.
Andy


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm in Brooklyn too and breeding a couple of frogs.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> Hook him up with the GNYADS group...
> 
> Gawd I love that acronym  I so wanna scramble it and pronounce it..."GUY-NADS"


Thanks Phil, for the coffee spraying out of my nose right now!!

John


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm about 30 mins drive from the city, 40 min train ride from Penn. I'm on Long Island, near Glen Cove. I have 3 Azureus froglets about 2 months out of water.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Queens, over here.


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

Hoboken, w/ a couple a froglets, and a couple of juvis. How's it goin. Good thing its not GRLNADS Wouldn't be into that... I'm sure it's been said.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Also from Hoboken just a 8 min train ride from NYC 33rd st. By is filled with great froggers.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

DCreptiles said:


> Also from Hoboken just a 8 min train ride from NYC 33rd st. By is filled with great froggers.


What superfast PATH train is that? LOL. I've averaged it at 15 mins one way from Hoboken and Pavonia/Newport, give or take 2 or 3 mins.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

ErickG said:


> What superfast PATH train is that? LOL. I've averaged it at 15 mins one way from Hoboken and Pavonia/Newport, give or take 2 or 3 mins.


whether it's planes, trains or cars.....Dereck does NOT bother with speed limits!


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

eric once the path train arrives it normally is a 8 min trip on avrage from 33rd to hoboken i have only takin the train very few times because i perfer to drive and move at my own pace lol and like phil said.. my pace is fast. but i average the trip out to 8 mins lol. i mean for me to drive from 33rd street to hoboken with no traffic lets say 1 or 2am it takes me approx 5 mins... Phil ur gonan laugh dude i was driving home from virginia this past weekend and i was driving in the left lane as useual doing a comfortable 80 to 85 nothing crazy and i notice this cop behinde me so i continue my rate of speed considering hes riding up my..... and he doesnt bother me so i get a phone call i answer it ( i have really dark tinted windows ) and im on the phone for about 15 mins and i hang up and 2 seconds later the cop turns those lovely x mass lights on and i pull over to the left shoulder and he comes over and goes " lisence and regy and insurence." so i said.. well why are you pulling me over? and i think to my self might as well see what he got me on the speeding or the phone. he goes " i was behinde you for 8 miles and you didnt think to move over?" i said ummm why would i move over.. were ur lights on? so he goes " left lane is a passing lane" i said well im sorry im from long island ny. he goes "doesnt matter law is law and the same laws are everywhere" and i go umm... no we dont have a "passing lane" we have a HOV lane tho" so he goes your gonna tell me what the law is..? so i go well i only have a dagree in it but no im sure you know the law very well.. im guessing the cop is unaware that verhical and traffic laws vary not by state but by county and only certain areas in the states have a left lane pass only policy and thats normally on highways that are interstate and are very long. lol so from the moment he gave me my ticket that ill just add to the rest of them i drove off and seen not one single sign saying "left lane is pass only" or anything close to that. so yeah im not paying this ticket lol.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I'm in montclair, 30 minutes or so from the city, and will have some froglets ready in a few mos, also your welcome to come by and see my collection


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

LOL... This is funny. I'm sorry, Derek, but what "dagree", do you have? I had a tough time understanding the story.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Downtown Jersey City/NYC here ... Live/Work respctively


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

eos said:


> Downtown Jersey City/NYC here ... Live/Work respctively


Where at? I'm in that building next to the Colgate clock.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

ErickG said:


> Where at? I'm in that building next to the Colgate clock.


lol, why dont' you know?....


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

ErickG said:


> Where at? I'm in that building next to the Colgate clock.


Ha! I live right by St. Peters Prep HS on Grand St.. I take the Path train at exchange place everyday to work.. and I ride my bike down here all the time.

You're like 10 minte walk from me... small world... you got any supplies you wanna sell?


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

eos said:


> Ha! I live right by St. Peters Prep HS on Grand St.. I take the Path train at exchange place everyday to work.. and I ride my bike down here all the time.
> 
> You're like 10 minte walk from me... small world... you got any supplies you wanna sell?


I take the PATH from the other direction (33rd or WTC). I live in Elmhurst, Queens. But I suppose I can say I pretty much live in Jersey City. I work for GS. 
Unfortunately, no, I dont have any supplies. I have some froglets but I'd rather wait till they're very well started.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

ErickG said:


> I take the PATH from the other direction (33rd or WTC). I live in Elmhurst, Queens. But I suppose I can say I pretty much live in Jersey City. I work for GS.
> Unfortunately, no, I dont have any supplies. I have some froglets but I'd rather wait till they're very well started.


Ah, I see.. I was under the impression that you _lived_ by Colgate. Well, same goes for me.. I'm pretty much a New Yorker as much as you're a Jersey Citian (is that a word? lol) 

What kind of frogs?


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,
I live in Highland Park, NJ and work at the American Museum of Natural History in NYC. I have 3 planted and about a dozen empty tanks waiting to be occupied ....if anyone wants to help.

Jeremy


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I never realized there were so many New Jersian dart keepers. It's awesome


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm on the border of Queens and Long Island. Should have some variabilis and tarapoto available as well.


----------

